# How Do You Organize Your Palettes?



## Mac2Perfection (Dec 31, 2009)

I Haven't Seen A Post Like This,,But I Wanted To Make One So I Can See What Everybody Else's Palettes Look Like..You Can go ahead and post your e/s names if ya like

So Let's Start Posting Our MAC Palettes....

So I Got A Highlight Palette, Pink Palette, Blues and Greens,Browns, and Purple Palette..


----------



## Junkie (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine are sort of within the same colour families. I have a purple/red/pinks, a green/blue, a monochromatic (crease & highlight) one, a brown/orange/pinks, and my depotted quads in another.

I also popped out my separaters so I could fit more in - 26 instead of 15. It looks a bit messy, but until I buy enough palettes, I'll keep it like this for now.

Some have the names on a paper taped on the lid, but I did this when I was bored. I'm constantly rearranging them and will probably change them around again when I get more. I also can't bear to depot some of my rares that I paid so much for lol. So those are still in their pots.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 31, 2009)

There are already a couple of posts discussing this topic:
Organising your 15 palettes by colour 
Organizing pro palettes 
Please remember to use the search bar before posting a new thread, thanks!


----------



## obscuria (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine:


----------

